# Danish oil on pine ceiling



## abusybeemommy (Aug 18, 2012)

I have put one coat of natural Danish oil on our pine kitchen ceiling (I know, I should have done this before it was up! Long story!) Anyhow, my sister helped me sand the ceiling and she's not as precise as I am and you can see sand marks and some unsanded parts in a few places. Well, I was curious whether another coat of natural Danish oil would darken it a bit-I want to keep it light-or do you have other suggestions for hiding the marks. I don't want to resand really. Hate overhead work!


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Danish oil is tinted wiping varnish so a 2nd coat will darken it slightly but probably not enough to notice. Test on a scrap piece first to make sure you're happy with the result.


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

*Anyhow, my sister helped me sand the ceiling and she's not as precise as I am *

That's a lesson I learned a long time ago. If you want the job done right or at least the way YOU want it…........


----------

